# 18 Month old Philadelphia Boy needs help..please



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

I was watching the young GSD...he was on here as non-urgent he was adopted out..now the woman kept my number and she called today and said, the adopter (craig;s list) I know bad bad news..please if anyone calls she seems not to know how bad it is..to have a dog on there..the father does NOT want the dog back in the house she is going away to college and that;s why she rehomed him..please anyone foster/etc I am getting a dog in from Georgia this am so I dont have the space..this dog is in Philadelphia...VALERIE is her name no time for emails I don;t even have her email addy...can anyone take him into rescue?? VALERIE is the owner 215 2879148


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jen, could you please find the link in non-urgent for this boy so we all know what you're referrring too.

This one?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1265165&page=1#Post1265165

What does


> Quote:he was on here as non-urgent he was adopted out..now the woman kept my number and she called today and said, the adopter (craig;s list) I know bad bad news..please if anyone calls she seems not to know how bad it is


 mean?

Was this dog adopted thru craigslist? Is that what that means?

GSR-SP called her and no phone call was returned!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll get this info to our volunteer who called/emailed? the first time


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am not sure that I understand. Was the dog adopted through craig's list? Is he getting returned?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

It sounds like he was returned???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CampPappy...it's a different phone number listed above than in the original craigslist post.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It sounds as if the adopter has put the dog on craigslist and the original owner is trying to get him back but can't keep him - that's my interpretation - I could be wonrg.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any news on this guy, or an explanation on his status from the OP?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

The dog was asopted out through C/L --[heck] for dogs!! I had called about him as I am trying to do a little to help..and she said he was adopted, but I gave her my number as a back up..she called said she couldn;t keep the dog..she had 'sold' him for 100.00 the people alled her the next day and said they were going to let him loose..shelter etc that;s why I put her on as urgent..so I called Tess she has her own rescue now in Phila..Thank God she went and got him..he is safe!!


----------

